# I just got a 55 gallon tank.



## elitesrock (May 4, 2011)

It was used. Came with wooden stand, filter, gravel, chiclid food (spelling), heater pretty much all the necessities. I am so glad I don't have to use the 5 gallon any more. Will post pics later when it is set up. Won't put fish until one week later.
I got it for $125. Bringing it wasn't trouble had to go to BRooklyn. 1/2 hour drive. I am going to put Chiclids in it. I have a african chiclid and a zebra.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

lesson one:cichlids. C-I-C-H-L-I-D pronounced sick-lid n. Any fish of the family cichlidae. You will find research much easier if you spell your search term right. Start here cichlid-forum.com


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

You can get brand new 55Gs at petco for 55 dollars when they do their dollar-per-gallon sale. Im assuming the rest of the stuff is quality you got, along with a stand that has cabinets. Thats what will make it worth it.


----------



## elitesrock (May 4, 2011)

I'm not a fan of petco. The quality of their fish is horrible. The feeders have ripped fins and die within minutes. I prefer the local family run business. It's a big name but that particular store has been there for a while and breeds their own feeders. It really is a good deal. The salt water fish are amazing! I saw a baby clown fish for $3.49. They have amazing deals. I forgot what it's called or else I would have given you the name.


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

Well their feeders are defiantly ****************. As for their other fish, I dont agree. I have never had a fish die from them yet (not that I buy many from them though). I buy most of my stuff from my local small business too, but when you can get a brand new 55g for $55, I dont care, I do that.


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

make sure to cycle the tank, or buy some stability.


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

Toshogu said:


> make sure to cycle the tank, or buy some stability.


2 month resurection


----------

